# Gott ist mein Wollschal



## McWonder (9 Januar 2008)

Normalerweise nerven die Mugus ja nur - aber der hier ist echt Klasse. Konnte mich vor Lachen kaum auf dem Stuhl halten :-D -  Es lebe Babelfish!



> Grußworte im Namen der Loed,
> 
> Grußworte im Namen Gottes. Ich bin Mr.Nasir Mahmood, 55 Jahre alte Mann leidet unter einer langen Zeit des Blutes Krebs (Leukämie) Laut meinem Arzt, mein Zustand ist kritisch, daß ich bin jetzt taub, und ich könnte nicht überleben.
> 
> ...


----------

